# impression à partir d' OOO



## dpi67 (17 Juin 2005)

Bonjour je n'arrive pas à imprimer à partir d'OOO 1.9.93, est-ce dû au logiciel*? 
Sur mon Emac, l'imprimante est reconnue, mais rien ne se passe, sur le Power Mac où l'imprimante n'est pas connectée, j'envoie d'habitude les fichiers sur l' emac (petit réseau Ethernet) et cela fonctionne, mais OOO ne reconnaît même pas l'imprimante dans ce cas précis.


----------



## FjRond (18 Juin 2005)

Je viens d'essayer avec OOo 1.9.105 sur Tiger avec une Epson Stylus C60; ça marche. Dans la fenêtre d'impression, j'ai choisi « Printer generic ».
Voyez l'utilitaire de votre imprimante si les tâches ne sont pas arrêtées. Si le problème ne vient pas de là, vous pouvez essayer de lancer l'impression de votre document depuis le Terminal:

```
$ lpr fichier.odt
```
Vous pouvez glisser le fichier à la suite de la commande.


----------



## dpi67 (20 Juin 2005)

Bjr hélas cela ne fonctionne pas, les tâches ne sont pas arrêtées dans l'utilitaire. Je n'ai pas essayé avec le terminal pour l'instant, mais il me semble qu?après fichier dans la commande il faut mettre.ods qui est l'extension d?OOO 1.9.xx non*? Je suis repassé à NéoOffice qui pour l'instant me donne moins de fils à retordre.


----------



## Eric2006 (30 Janvier 2006)

J'ai le même pb avec OOo version 2 : je suis obligé de convertir mon fichier en PDF pour pouvoir l'imprimer avec "Apercu"... Cela est-il du à X11 ? Peut-être y'a-t-il une option dans X11 à modifier ?
Merci pour l'aide !


----------



## avosmac (31 Janvier 2006)

Au pire, enregistrez en PDF et imprimez sous OS X


----------



## DeniX (31 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir
Je viens de tenter l'impression qui s'effectue sans problème &#8230; un peu pâle mais j'imprime avec OOo 2.0
DeniX


----------



## jfpillon (1 Février 2006)

Pour ma part j'ai rencontré pas mal de problèmes l'an dernier quand j'ai voulu tester des softs sous X11 : pas possible d'imprimer ou impression dégueu. J'ai attribué ça à une mauvaise gestion de mes imprimantes (hp 55nn et 56nn) par X11 et j'ai laissé tomber pour ne plus utiliser que les softs sous java ou natifs. Ceux pour qui l'ordi est un outil de travail ne peuvent pas toujours se permettre de passer tout leur temps les "mains dans le cambouis". De mon point de vue, X11, c'est super pour tester et découvrir mais en général assez moyen pour utiliser courament.
J'attends avec impatience le portage du Gimp et d'inkscape.


----------



## Berthold (1 Février 2006)

Je n'ai jamais eu de problème d'impression, quelque soit la version d'OOo, à partir de 1.? (je ne sais plus), sur deux imprimantes différentes. La précédente était une HP, l'actuelle une canon Pixma iP 3000. Je sélectionne toujours Generic Printer effectivement. Mes imprimantes sont toujours branchés directement en monoposte (USB) (iMac 400 DV sous Panther et eMac 1,4 sous Tiger) ; le problème viendrait-il d'imprimantes réseau ?

[EDIT]Je viens d'essayer avec le nom de mon imprimante au lieu de _Generic printer_, ça fonctionne aussi... [/EDIT]


----------



## FjRond (1 Février 2006)

J'ai imprimé pour la première fois avec OOo 2 ; et ça fonctionne parfaitement.
En fait, ce qui m'a conduit à imprimer avec OOo, c'est que je ne parviens pas à imprimer avec GNUmeric  . Si quelqu'un sait comment s'y prendre dans ce cas... Et la commande Unix lpr ne fonctionne pas avec les tableurs, manifestement.


----------



## Eric2006 (1 Février 2006)

Ok c'est bon ça marche : c'est une question d'ordre de branchement et d'allumage des différentes machines ! (l'imprimante est une Epson Stylus)
L'impression n'est pas top - à voir si la sélection de Generic Printer change qqlue chose à la qualité d'impression, on sait jamais ?...


----------



## FjRond (2 Février 2006)

Eric2006 a dit:
			
		

> Ok c'est bon ça marche : c'est une question d'ordre de branchement et d'allumage des différentes machines ! (l'imprimante est une Epson Stylus)
> L'impression n'est pas top - à voir si la sélection de Generic Printer change qqlue chose à la qualité d'impression, on sait jamais ?...


Le résultat n'es pas très beau non plus avec Generic Printer.


----------



## Eric2006 (16 Février 2006)

En créant le doc en format PDF avant d'imprimer, on accède au menu de qualité d'impression de l'imprimante, ce qui ne semble pas possible sous OOo.

Du coup c'est mieux !


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (17 Février 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> le problème viendrait-il d'imprimantes réseau ?
> 
> [/EDIT]




Que nenni ! J'imprime avec OOo sur ma laser (une lexmark optra e+) qui est en réseau... La configuration a été faite en addressant l'IP direct avec une HP LaserJet comme modèle. Ça marche sans pb et je n'ai pas à me plaindre de la qualité d'impression...
J'ai également une AIO HP en USB, qui fonctionne également très bien avec OOo   

Config : 10.4.5 avec X11 1.1 et OOo 2.0


----------

